# Looking for books with good worlbuilding passages.



## ViKtoricus (Jan 26, 2014)

*It's gonna be Sci Fi or Fantasy. Basically, I'm looking for Sci Fi and Fantasy books where the author dedicates several paragraphs, or one long paragraph, or an entire chapter, on worldbuilding alone. Meaning, the paragraphs will just be where the author establishes the setting. 
Thank you.

*


----------



## Potty (Jan 26, 2014)

Eregon - Christopher Paolini


----------



## Pluralized (Jan 26, 2014)

Read the first two pages of Dune. Some of the fastest-moving, smoothest stasis around, imo. And believable, too, which is important. 

Click *here*, and then "Look Inside." It's free.


----------



## Morkonan (Feb 1, 2014)

ViKtoricus said:


> *It's gonna be Sci Fi or Fantasy. Basically, I'm looking for Sci Fi and Fantasy books where the author dedicates several paragraphs, or one long paragraph, or an entire chapter, on worldbuilding alone. Meaning, the paragraphs will just be where the author establishes the setting.
> Thank you.
> 
> *



Check Tolkien's Prologue in "Lord of the Rings." Also, IIRC, "The Silmarilion" has a Prologue/First Chapter that deals extensively with setting up the "Creation" moment of Arda and the initial schism amongst the Valar.


----------

